# Rear Bumper Fascia Color



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 2006 Spice Red GTO and I need to touch up the rear grey bumper fascia.

Does anyone know what color matches this light grey bumper? I have the color code for the Spice Red; however, I am not sure what color to use for the bumper?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Dont know, Just had my replaced by dealership due to poor paint adhesion. Went through Lazer brushless car wash to rinse the garage dust off of her last month, came home and found paint washing/rubbed off. Took it to dealer replaced it in a week. Had to purchase new vinyl letter GTO inserts though. Good luck. Hope that isnt the problem.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Some have had the gray insert painted to match their cars. That is always an option as well.


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

NJgoat said:


> Dont know, Just had my replaced by dealership due to poor paint adhesion. Went through Lazer brushless car wash to rinse the garage dust off of her last month, came home and found paint washing/rubbed off. Took it to dealer replaced it in a week. Had to purchase new vinyl letter GTO inserts though. Good luck. Hope that isnt the problem.


I think it is more of a scratch than poor paint; however, I will look at it more closely tonight. Thanks for the feedback. Also, I just ordered the stainless steel inserts for the GTO letters


----------



## razzledazzle (May 28, 2010)

*GTO Letters*

Hey, I am trying to get the rear GTO letters for my dad. Where is a good place to get them? Are they decals? How much do they cost?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Marylandspeed.com. They reflect at night, even have engine cover overlays, strut bar tower decals. They have great customer service. Get a cool trackside shirt too. Saying on back is cool.


----------

